# First experience olympic style recurve, humbling.



## Macdoc18 (Dec 28, 2012)

sounds like you got too short a string. An untwisted string can make a racket


----------



## jwit76 (May 23, 2015)

So would you go with a 69" amo dyneema, or try something else altogether? Was under the impression that dyneema was superior to most, but if the AMO doesn't match the bows AMO, maybe I should ditch it.


----------



## jwit76 (May 23, 2015)

By the way, checked the brace height today after letting the string stretch overnight, didn't budge a mm, still just over 9" with zero twists. So perhaps this is my primary problem.


----------



## jaredjms (Oct 24, 2007)

You didn't mention draw length but arrow is certainly stiff in the 29-30" range. At 29.5 500s with a 120 will tune at 44lbs or so for me. Easton chart usually leads you to a stiffer arrow for olympic recurve. It will make the bow loud if it's not clearing on the way out. If you have good clearance the brace height/string is probably the problem. As far as brace height, get a string that you can twist up and down the recommended range. Start at one end of the range and keep twisting/shooting til you find the sweet spot where the bow sounds right. Also note that that spot might be out of the recommended range. Post your olympic recurve questions in the FITA section and you will get a lot of very knowledgeable people willing to help. Good luck with your new endeavor!


----------



## jwit76 (May 23, 2015)

Thanks for the informative reply, and the tip on the FITA section. Got an 8125 string coming and a 600 spine carbon one which lancaster archery is telling me should be good for my 30" arrows. Thanks again.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Those limbs are far too heavy for a beginner to Oly Recurve, especially with your draw length. Mediums are the wrong length as well.
A set of 24-26# longs would be a smarter bet if this is something you want to pursue beyond the casual level.

-Grant


----------



## jwit76 (May 23, 2015)

Interesting, everything I read indicated a 68" bow was the proper size for a 6 ft tall individual, with 28" draw (in my case, slightly over). I'm used to pulling 50 - 60 lb trad longbow/recurve, so I felt comfortable with 36lb limbs. Point taken though, I understand one does not want to compromise form by being over bowed.


----------



## jaredjms (Oct 24, 2007)

68" will work well


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I agree with Grant about the limbs. If you want to take your OR shooting to a higher level, you will find that you will have to become very technical with your form. This is something you didn't have to do with your trad bows. You will learn faster with the light limbs. You will also learn a lot faster with a good coach. If you don't have one locally, you may have to travel to find one.

Good luck,
Allen


----------



## jwit76 (May 23, 2015)

I appreciate the feedback, sincerely. I've always had above average upper body strength and I have been practicing drawing and holding anchor for 7 -10 seconds at a time, consecutively with these 36# limbs with no breakdown in form. I do believe I'll be good to go.


----------

